# Connecting Tables



## mmaowen (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I am making a long conference table that will divide into 3 sections, which can each be used as separate tables. I have two questions.

Firstly can you recommend a good reliable system for connecting the tables? It needs to be something that holds them together in place, but can be quickly and easily released.

Secondly the individual tables will be quite heavy, so to make them easier to move I need to put castors on them, but they need to be hidden. I was thinking about using some sort of ball castor. The wheels will also need a braking mechanism. 

I'd be grateful for any thoughts or tips on this.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would help if we knew what the table was suppose to look like apart. There is table hardware made to lock two halves of a table together, one that is made to open up for leaves. The problem with this hardware is it would have the appearance of two halves of a table apart.

As far as the casters if you used common table casters the table wouldn't roll that easily so I don't think the braking mechanism would be that necessary.


----------



## mmaowen (Apr 25, 2015)

As far as possible, they do need to look like separate tables, obviously there is always going to be some sign of the connecting mechanism. I was thinking of some sort of push latch for easy operation, or perhaps a heavy duty magnetic catch.

I won't be using ordinary table castors. I will probably need to get something purpose made. It will be used by a community group. All members are overv60, so pushing around these big heavy tables needs to be as easy as possible.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have seen latches on desk sections that remind me of window catches, like used to lock a sash shut. Don't have any images but a bit of searching might find it for you.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You can pull the two heavy tables together using a heavy bolt and a wing nut on each side. Instead of a wing nut, you could use a heavy knob. You can buy heavy duty plastic knobs like you see used on the handle of a lawnmower to adjust the height. I use these on my router table fence. 

A hidden roller with a brake is going to be harder. I would opt for a more decorative ball-roller, but it won't be hidden. 
Good luck.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Would it be an option to make the tops removable? Make one large top that would cover both bases and two individual tops to fit each base.


----------

